# My Coppernose Bream



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

They are getting pretty big! The little yellow popping fly looks like a miniature. It's such a rush to catch a big ole bream on a fly rod, isn't it Sunbeam!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a lot of fun Reel Time and they are quite TASTY!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice bluegill !


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice!!! only one?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm guessing that's your foot. That would make that bream about 18" long!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm guessing that's your foot. That would make that bream about 18" long!!!!


Hahahaha
The bream was about 10 inches long. It was the first one I caught.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

chucktx said:


> very nice!!! only one?


No, I caught quite a few but I catch and release in my pond. 
Shadslinger says that my fish are* pets* (because they are so well trained).
I raise Coppernose bream and use tiger bass as predators. When one of those tigers hits the fly, it is game on!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice coppernose bream there Reeltime, if you feed them and and give them names they are pets and you can't eat them then.
Unless you bring a mess to the next fish fry, we don't feed them or know their names!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If blue gill got up to five pounds they would be on the dangerous predator list and hunted with harpoon guns. Pound for pound the feistiest fish in fresh water.
Beyond a doubt they were the last fish the Lord created.
He finally made the perfect fish and started on the other creatures.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm guessing that's your foot. That would make that bream about 18" long!!!!


 Be careful, Duke, that she doesn't use that foot for more than measuring... nice going Carol!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

so uhhh just where is this pond RT


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FISHNNUTT said:


> so uhhh just where is this pond RT


In my yard. Come on over Rusty!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I love catching bream that size and a fly rod makes it even more fun. Nice looking fish reel time.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tour yesterday Carol. Very cool place.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Thanks for the tour yesterday Carol. Very cool place.


Thanks E75! I like it out here.
Now you know where to go to catch some bream. Come more often and bring the boys. We'll teach 'em how to fly-fish.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> If blue gill got up to five pounds they would be on the dangerous predator list and hunted with harpoon guns. Pound for pound the feistiest fish in fresh water.
> Beyond a doubt they were the last fish the Lord created.
> He finally made the perfect fish and started on the other creatures.


George W Bush claimed he caught a perch that weighed 7.5 lb here in Texas while he was president. He claimed it was his best moment as presidency ...lol.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang nice 'gill, congratz!!


----------

